# Foundation Repair Tomorrow.  What to Watch For?



## SavvyCat (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm a bundle of jangled nerve about my foundation being done tomorrow.  I keep envisioning some kind of massive failure or disaster that they won't be liable for.  

I know one of the worst things that can happen is the plumbing is damaged under the slab.  I intend to watch them do the job if only because I find it interesting (I promise to stay out of the way), so are there any red flags I should watch for, like code words and furtive looks... or running and screaming?  I'm already concerned about the sprinkler system.  (They know how to get around that.  Right?)

:::sigh:::  I guess THIS is what husbands are for.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 11, 2010)

I can tell you this..........

I am currently working a remodel for a woman that wants to "only watch" and I'm ready to kill her.  She talks and distracts constantly.  Her mere presence of looking over my shoulder all the time is nerve racking.  I have been at this trade for more than thirty three years and I don't require constant supervision. The more she hangs around the more irritated I get.

I am skilled at what I do.
I am knowledgeable in my field.
I complete jobs on time and on money.
I am insured for any mishaps that may occur although there have been none during my entire career.

In fact, her constant presence is only slowing things down.

GET MY DRIFT CAT?

Find a friend and take in a movie or two, or go to the mall for the day, or something. But don't stand around and watch.  You could get hurt.


----------



## SavvyCat (Mar 11, 2010)

Well ~~~ to you, mister!  

I don't intend to supervise; I want to watch.  I'm a voyeur.  I don't distract, other than my charm and good looks, because I want the good job.  It's just that I want to know what they mean when they say, "Jimbob, lookie here..."

Although if you come fix the shower tile that is getting worse every time I touch it, I promise to leave you alone.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 11, 2010)

Savy, I mean this with all respect, but the questions you are posting here should of been asked to the people doing your foundation repair. If you have enough faith in them to hire them then give them space to do their job. Not saying you can't see what their doing but don't get in the way. And I hope everything goes for the best. Let us know how things turn out.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Mar 11, 2010)

SavvyCat said:


> I guess THIS is what husbands are for.


Among other things. . .


----------



## SavvyCat (Mar 13, 2010)

You guys are mean.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Mar 13, 2010)

SavvyCat said:


> You guys are mean.


So, were your anxieties realized?


----------



## SavvyCat (Mar 13, 2010)

See my new post.

Anxieties are still there, though.  Yeah.  But that's actually just my nature.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Mar 13, 2010)

SavvyCat said:


> Anxieties are still there, though.  Yeah.  But that's actually just my nature.


Nah, c'mon, nowadays there is
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Serotonin_(5-HT).svg
It must work if they had to search through 50,000 compounds, and sacrifice many lab animals, before they hit on this!    Plus all the money they spent on this research. . .

Support your local drug company!  And your local foundation guys!


----------



## SavvyCat (Mar 13, 2010)

Hey, I tried the drugs.  Even the really good ones.  They don't work for squat.

Oh, and I did support the local foundation guys.  I smiled kindly and asked if they would take this concrete covered pole with them that was left in the back by the former owner.  They did, and even still I felt compelled to slip them a twenty for it.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Mar 13, 2010)

SavvyCat said:


> I felt compelled to slip them a twenty for it.


Compelled is the keyword here. . .
Anyway, you da' Ma'am!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 13, 2010)

SavvyCat said:


> You guys are mean.



Savy, we are not mean, we just want you to have realistic expectations, thats all.

and Buds wrapped up in American Idol right now so....


----------



## SavvyCat (Mar 13, 2010)

My reality perspective is always a bit skewed.  Still, it makes me try stuff that you wouldn't think would work, but it does.  For instance, my shower tile project.  I don't know if you boys have ever heard of Freecycle.org, but it's a place to offer and ask for stuff for free.  I put up a want for any amount of RedGard.  I actually got it!  A guy had a quarter pail he didn't want to throw away.  

In the end, I bought a house expecting my dad to be available for questions and support, maybe even coax him out for projects.  Who knew computer solitaire was deadly?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 13, 2010)

SavvyCat said:


> In the end, I bought a house expecting my dad to be available for questions and support, maybe even coax him out for projects.  Who knew computer solitaire was deadly?



Savvy, sorry to hear about your dad, we are here for support if you need us, just ask and I'm sure he's proud of what you are doing on your own. 

Now go update those before pics!


----------



## Wuzzat? (Mar 14, 2010)

SavvyCat said:


> Who knew computer solitaire was deadly?


I hope he at least got to live out his allotted ~85 years.


----------



## SavvyCat (Mar 14, 2010)

Interesting thing about it is that my grandfather, his father, died at the age of 77 in November after coming in from working outside.  He was just going to close his eyes for a few minutes while grandma fixed his lunch.  He just died sitting in the chair.  My father had always said he hoped he went as quickly and peacefully as his father.

So, in November, at the age of 77 (four days before his 78th birthday), dad was waiting for mom to come back from pool therapy and fix lunch.  Decided to knock out a few games of solitaire on the PC.  That's how mom found him.

I don't begrudge him that exit one little bit.  In fact, it's kind of comical, and my dad was a happy guy and we were raised being able to laugh at ourselves.  He would have gotten a kick out of it.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Mar 14, 2010)

That is quite a story.

"American satirist and writer Mark Twain was born on 30 November 1835, exactly two weeks after the comet's perihelion. In his autobiography, published in 1909, he said,

'I came in with Halley's Comet in 1835. It is coming again next year, and *I expect to go out with it*. It will be the greatest disappointment of my life if I don't go out with Halley's Comet.'
"

"Then, just before he died Halley's Comet passed over. "

And these two, Will and Ariel, 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Will_Durant
possibly willed themselves to die.


----------



## SavvyCat (Mar 14, 2010)

That's not so far fetched.  I worked for a cemetery/mortuary for a few years, and far too often to be coincidental, a surviving spouse would die just weeks after the death of the other.  My grandmother, dad's mom, *refused* to die until she spoke to him.  My parents had gone on vacation an someone's condo, and my aunt called in the morning saying grandma didn't have long and wanted to talk to dad.  We didn't have the phone number for the condo and it took half the day for us to reach them.  Dad spoke to her for a little bit and they hung up.  Not two minutes later my aunt called back and said grandma had passed.  

What a dreary topic of conversation!    All I can say is I vote for going mike dad and grandpa.  Just motoring a long and lights out!  I'm an admin for trauma surgeons and I know there are far less pleasant ways to go.

Now, about my fireplace...


----------



## Wuzzat? (Mar 14, 2010)

SavvyCat said:


> far too often to be coincidental



These Finnish dudes [or women?]
Mortality after the death of a spouse: rates and causes of death in a large Finnish cohort.
seem to agree with you.


----------



## SavvyCat (Mar 14, 2010)

I knew it wasn't my imagination!

I'm about to post over in Brick and concrete.  Change of venue.


----------



## itsreallyconc (Mar 25, 2010)

howcum i never run into anyone like cat ?  ours're usually o-weight husbands who know more'n we do & don't mind letting us know how they did it ' up nawth ! '    btw, that usually happens to me down in the keys !

ps - cat, wearin' a short skirt & blouse open down to ' there ' slows the job immeasurably  :banana:


----------

